# Off Topic > Hello..Introduce yourself >  >  How do you change the font size of multiple charts at once in MS Excel on a mac?

## damp

How do you change the font size of multiple charts at once in MS Excel on a mac? 


Need to do this for multiple charts:

Mark chart - Right click - Format Chart Area - Fonts -  Choose Size X.


Is this possible?



Please help me, it would save me a lot of time!!

Thanks in advance for all you help out there!

----------


## vlady

Welcome to the forum.

----------


## damp

> Welcome to the forum.



Thanks, but not exactly helpful  :Smilie:

----------


## vlady

:Smilie: , yup. this section is for intro only no discussions.

 maybe someone is reading your thread in the charting section(subforum) you have 2 views maybe one is preparing a solution for you. for the meantime, keep your fingers cross and maybe read other similar threads while waiting or read the forums rules to familiarize the use of the forum great tips on how to use the forum are there.

Regards,
vlady

----------


## damp

Oh! My mistake! 
I should probably repost in the right forum!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vlady

no offense made. I though this thread was same with your other thread.

----------

